
Virgin Orbit's Newest Launchpad is a 747 - mimixco
http://digg.com/video/on-board-virgin-orbit-launchpad
======
mimixco
The interviewer mentions the possibility of the rocket igniting before it's
released, but this question isn't answered.

So, HN'ers, is that a survivable event? Could the pilot recover from that?

